# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Krijg je nog een bloeding als je de pil neemt en toch zwanger bent?

## anonymous

hallo, ik heb ook een vraagje. Als je aan de pil bent, en je bent er een paar vergeten nemen en je wil toch weten of je zwanger bent, hoe kan je dat dan weten? Ik bedoel stel dat je zwanger bent maar je blijft toch de pil nemen. *Krijg je dan nog een maandelijkse bloeding??* Je kan zo al een tijd zwanger zijn zonder dat je het weet als je geen test doet?

----------


## mibo

doe maar een test dan weet je het snel genoeg..........
sterkte!!!!!!

----------


## anonymous

na hoeveel dagen kan je een test nemen?

----------


## natasha

Vanaf de eerste dag dat je ongesteld had moeten worden......

----------


## mibo

klopt!!!!!!!
of ga bij de huisarts langs en overleg het met hem!

----------

